# Repair Fixture Hole in Ceiling



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Can you post any pics of your thick ceiling material?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It's repaired with Drywall tape and compound. Basically, you have to slowly fill in the hole. After several coats and sanding, you draw out the hole size desired, then score the line with a utility knife. 
Last, cut out the shape with your utility knife or router.


----------



## lost80s (Jan 28, 2008)

ok thanks - do you have idea what material ceilings are made of tho? It is much thicker than dry wall (like double the thickness) - but I can tell the material is the same.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like plaster and plaster board. Usually about 3/4" thick. I just patched some of this last week. Atlantic is correct. Same technique as drywall.


----------

